# Question for those who sew. thimbles



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was just wondering since I know there are many people on the forum who sew. Are porcelain or china thimbles basically just collectibles. 

There are many with different designs and made in different countries.

if anyone has any input on these please send me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

sewn all my life, never owned or used a thimble. for tough work I use pliers.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

I never use one either. I tried once but didn't feel comfortable using it.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Have sewn for many years, and always use a metal/silver thimble when sewing anything by hand. My mother was a professional dressmaker, and she always used a metal thimble.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Yes, I know a number of people who collect the beautifully painted ones. Some are worth quite a bit of money.
Always used a metal one when darning army socks but since son moved out many years ago I haven't had the need. Really depends on the project.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree, only metal thimbles work. Ceramics are pretty tho...


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

cakes said:


> sewn all my life, never owned or used a thimble. for tough work I use pliers.


The mental picture this gives me is wonderful. Must be tough fabric! :lol:


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

When i was doing a lot of quilting I mostly used a metal thimble with a recessed area on the end. I have had a collection of thimbles for the last 35 years and the collection now is about 300 maybe more.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of your replies, I did find a bag with some metal and what I think are plastic.
These must be those people collect and not actually use when sewing.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Metal and plastic ones are used for sewing. Ceramic usually not so much.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

dorfor said:


> The mental picture this gives me is wonderful. Must be tough fabric! :lol:


not so..my old hands sometimes cannot pull the needle through, so my pliers work wonderfully.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I've sewn all my life- use a metal thimble when needed, and I do collect porcelain thimbles as momentos from places I have been - not because I use them but because they don't take up much space.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I've sewn all my life- use a metal thimble when needed, and I do collect porcelain thimbles as momentos from places I have been - not because I use them but because they don't take up much space.


That is probably what they are a collection, It looks like a decent size one.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

They would be for collecting. I have one I believe, I'd have to look at it to see if it has little dimples on the top. That's the secret to using a metal thimble. Those little dimples keep the needle in place while you push the needle through and I do like to use one, except where pliers are required.


----------



## Jalynne (Dec 29, 2013)

I use a silicon thimble with a metal cap with recessed rim. It's adaptable to my finger but still sturdy on the tip so the needle won't go through it and I can easily push the needle.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

check your local quilt stores for the newer silicone thimbles...there are metal tipped and plain silicone and both are wonderfully comfortable. I used the little pink plastic versions with a hole in the front to accommodate long fingernails for many years simply because you could put them in a cup of very hot water for a minute or two and then form it to your finger, holding tightly till it cools completely....the dimples in these are deep and really hold the needle so I thought it was worth the bit of hassle as they last for years once shaped. But the new silicone versions are terrific, hold the needles anywhere and are soft enough to shape to your finger simply by putting them on.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

The one I use for quilting is a leather quilter's thimble, and if my finger gets sore from knitting, sharp tips, I'll put it on, let's me continue knitting with no discomfort, and does not interred with the yarn.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i use what cakes does no thimble needed they just get in the way


----------



## dikig (Dec 29, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a source for open ended thimbles that are fairly large? I
ordered some on line this past fall and they were all too small, albeit I believe I
ordered the large size. In the old nickel plated brass they sold some decades ago,
I took a size 9, probably a man's size. My mother wore a 7 and it is too small for 
me.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

cakes said:


> not so..my old hands sometimes cannot pull the needle through, so my pliers work wonderfully.


This cracked me up :lol: :lol:


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

Lacis carries tailor thimbles - http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AD_Thimbles.html

I have/use a Roxanne thimble that I bought at a lqs to make sure I got the right size.

I've never seen sizes for ceramic thimbles and I don't think the dimples are deep enough for use, thus I believe they're for decoration only.

The silicone ones help to grip the needle for the stubborn places.

Good luck!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i always use a thimble when i sew by hand...i use a cheap pink one that can fit any size by soaking it in hot water..i have a box full of them because my cats use them too!!
Blessings


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

One day I couldn't find my regular thimble so I used my ceramic one and it works just fine. My fingers are used to sewing without a thimble but sometimes I really need one. I really liked a plastic one I had, long gone. My grandmother could not understand my sewing with a thimble. Everyone is different. God bless the differences.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Having worked as a hand made curtain maker for many years I always wear a thimble but I wear it on my 4th finger not the middle finger as most people do.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

What you describe are purely ornamental, collectible thimbles. There are not useful.

There are quite a few quilters who now choose to use leather or flexible rubber thimbles. I also own them but generally stick with standard metal thimbles. I have LOTS of thimbles, and keep 5 or 6 handy by my chair at all times, since fingers change sizes with temperature, humidity, state of arthritis, etc. I try on several and just use whatever pleases me at the moment.

One hint a very old lady gave me that is worth passing on -- always have a variety of thimbles, and never get too enamored of any particular favorite, because that is the thimble that you will lose, drop and step on, or that the dog will eat.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I teach sewing and encourage all my students to learn to use a metal one. It saves the finger tip and allows for more uniform stitches. the decorative china ones do not have large enough dimples to hold the tip of the needle as you push therefore they are not practical.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I HAVE ONE SMALL SILVER THIMBLE,IT WAS MY GM,NEVER USED IT ,AND COLLECTIONS OF CHINA ONES,


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

crosby said:


> Have sewn for many years, and always use a metal/silver thimble when sewing anything by hand. My mother was a professional dressmaker, and she always used a metal thimble.


I have always used a metal tnimble, even to put on buttons. Has always worked for me. Have seen the porcelain ones -- beautiful.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I have not found a thimble that fits comfortable. Arthritis I'd like one that has soft inside so my finger does not get sore have tried taping batting on my finger that works some but lot of work when I have to put work down and the redo again.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been sewing for 30 years or so, and don't use a thimble as I find they get in my way. 

However, that said sometimes if I'm sewing denim or very thick fabric (which is rarely) I will use one generally on my middle finger but find it does slow me down. I really don't like them.

My mother and grandmother always used a thimble. In my dressmaking class only a couple of people use one.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

same here in home ecnomics we were taught to use the side of the thimble never the end or tip, forget the reason why.


crosby said:


> Have sewn for many years, and always use a metal/silver thimble when sewing anything by hand. My mother was a professional dressmaker, and she always used a metal thimble.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think the purpose of this thread was to find out if the thimbles are useful as the OP has some she doesn't need, not to find where to get them now.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I like the gripper type thimbles used for quilting, never could use a metal thimble much.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I use a metal thimble sometimes. But I find they make my finger sweat! lol I still wear it, but I have a sweaty finger.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

my fingers are so distorted from "Arthur" that I cannot find a thimble deep enough or curved enough to fit over the finger and I prefer to use a thimble. I'm toying with the idea of making a couple from Fimo clay so see how they would fit and work. Can use my finger as the mold that way. I paint wooden thimbles that some quilters seem to like but they slip off my finger because of the curve at my first joint.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I use my GM's brass thimble. It makes my finger sweat and takes me forever to get comfortable with it. It has a small ridge around the top which keeps the needle from slipping. Used a few with round tops before I solved the problem of the needle slipping off. My 97 year old friend doesn't use one at all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am sure you have your answer.. they are for collecting and eye appeal only  they are beautiful but fall into the same category as collecting State spoons..
I do use a thimble when needed.. I never really got comfortable with them but at time they are a needed tool.. and if you plan on doing any hand quilting they are a must. I have a fitted metal one and a leather one.. I would like the leather one better if it wasn't so wide! I think as a fiber artist we could develop a thimble that stayed on the finger and didn't get in the way 
I like the sound of the silicone one.. I have not seen it but if I run into it I will pick one up.. I love to do hand sewing.. but the fingers get very sore... 
I have used those pliers before too.. and I have broken a few needles... its all in what we love to do.. and how we can make it work...


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Thanks for all of your replies, I did find a bag with some metal and what I think are plastic.
> These must be those people collect and not actually use when sewing.


Some plastic ones are collector items if they have logos on them, such as coca cola, or bread brands, or thread companies. Don't toss them.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't sew much but never could figure out how to use a thimble. I hand sew quits and don't use one then either


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

ballyfinnane said:


> Some plastic ones are collector items if they have logos on them, such as coca cola, or bread brands, or thread companies. Don't toss them.


Thanks, when I get to sort those I have I will pay notice.

These are probably collectibles. Keep finding more sew & quilt related stuff. Little screw drivers either for a knit or sew machine, just to much stuff to clean out.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I rarely use a thimble, and when I do, I use a leather one. It's more of a leather wrap for my finger and allows me to push a needle through from the side of my finger, not the top. I do beleive that the ceramic/china are just for collections. Usually decorative or memorabilia


----------



## darlenekrystal (Mar 8, 2013)

There are thousands upon thousands of thimbles available....if you belong to pinterest enter thimbles in the search engine and see.....I have been sewing for over 40 years and have used a number of thimbles....like the leather ones the best....and have used a few porcelain ones as well....after years of quilting I find that I tend to quilt without a thimble more than with....it all depends on the sewers or quilters preference.......find what you enjoy...with a thimble or without....


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree, the only thimble that works for sewing is the metal ones. (All those others are just for ones that collect thimbles.) I have an old solid silver one I've had for years and like it better than any I have used. 
I learned to sew from my mother and 4H, back when I was in elementary school. When I reached my freshman year in high school I took home economics. The only thing I got from that years class was our teacher made us learn to use a thimble. The rest of the class I already knew (from my earlier experience) so it was pretty boring.
To this day I cannot hand sew without a thimble. 
Anyone starting to sew I recommend learning to use a thimble. Beats having to use pliers to push or pull your needle thru. heavier fabric.
The teacher had us use a small swatch of fabric. a needle and thimble, (make sure the thimble fits correctly) We had to practice running a line of small stitches thru. the fabric pushing the needle with the thimble. 
That was all there was to it. When I was able to make those tiny running stitch and push the needle thru with the thimble I passed. 
I have always said the only thing I learned from that teacher was HOW TO USE A THIMBLE. Just give it a try. I know you'll be very happy you can use a thimble. 
Sorry this is so long. :-(


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I use a product called "Thimble-It". I get these at Hobby Lobby, Hancock's or Joann's. They are little adhesive ovals of plastic that stick wherever you put them and work like a charm. No needle goes through them and you don't even notice it after a few minutes. They come 64 to a package but I use them over and over. I also use them when knitting with tiny needles because I'm always poking my fingers.


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Jalynne said:


> I use a silicon thimble with a metal cap with recessed rim. It's adaptable to my finger but still sturdy on the tip so the needle won't go through it and I can easily push the needle.


Me, too! It's the only one I could ever get to stay on my finger!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My metal silver thimble has a recessed bumpy end. It keeps the needle from sliding off the thimble. Can't imagine why someone would be taught to use the side of a thimble. Looks like the needle would be more apt to slide off the thimble doing it that way.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I collect porcelain thimbles and sometimes use a metal thimble for sewing but only for difficult work


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's an ad from a 1985 book for collectible thimbles


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

Whenever I sew I always use a thimble. The ones I prefer are pink plastic with a little edge. You insert your finger and your fingernail hangs over the edge. They are perfect for people with longer nails. I couldn't find any locally and finally ordered some online. I wouldn't do without them. As for the ceramic and heavily decorated ones, they are for collectors only in my opinion.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

knittingwitch said:


> I collect porcelain thimbles and sometimes use a metal thimble for sewing but only for difficult work


Thanks you to everyone for all of your replies to my post. I have realized that they are collectible thimbles that I have from all of the replies and will have to see if I can find an outlet to sell them once I do some searching. Those that are plastic or metal I will make sure no marking on them before I decide to get rid of them, as someone suggested.

Thanks again


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad someone mentioned the thimbles with the slit for ones that have long naile. Sometimes I let my nails grow for awhile, but prefer then shorter as everyyhing gets stuck under my nails. (I do a lot of work in the garden and yard etc, baking, flour butter etc.) When I have had longer nails I trird using the thimble with the slit for the nail, but the first time my needle slipped thru. the split and went under my nail, (pretty far) I took the thimble off and threw it in my wood burning stove. I really had a sore finger for a long time. :-(


----------



## dikig (Dec 29, 2013)

PatBrown said:


> Lacis carries tailor thimbles - http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AD_Thimbles.html
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you. Guess I'd better get a gauge since the sizes run so
differently than what I"m used to.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

cakes said:


> not so..my old hands sometimes cannot pull the needle through, so my pliers work wonderfully.


Hadn't thought of pliers - got a project with lightweight canvas to do so will give it a try. My hands don't grasp so well any more.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have sewn all of my life and I don't use a thimble.


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

pjmcd said:


> The one I use for quilting is a leather quilter's thimble, and if my finger gets sore from knitting, sharp tips, I'll put it on, let's me continue knitting with no discomfort, and does not interred with the yarn.


I agree that a leather quilter's thimble (not shaped anything like the metal or ceramic ones) is the most useful protection for my fingers during hand sewing, but I used to use a metal one that was my mother's. I haven't found any new metal ones that will fit well enough to stay on my finger. That is the key, that they have to fit well for your size.
I have some ceramic thimbles but have not tried to use them. 
I was taught to push through the fabric with the needle and thimble, not to pull the needle through specifically for quilting. 
I don't use a thimble if I'm sewing a simple seam or detail on fine fabric, but for heavy fabric I either use a thimble or a sewing machine. 
If I am tying a quilt with yarn or thread, however, I do use a pair of pliers with silicone dipped handles.
And as far as using a silicone thimble for knitting with sore fingers, I've never done that. I need to feel the stitches with my fingertips as I knit along. I have learned to slide my stitches along and let them come off naturally, rather than chancing poking a hole in my fingertips from the sharp points. Once you've gotten an infection and swollen fingertips from poking holes in your skin, you never want to do it again.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

yes they are collectables. I have used thimbles with hand quilting for years. they have little shelves you can put the procelin ones on to collect them and keep on your wall.


mombr4 said:


> I was just wondering since I know there are many people on the forum who sew. Are porcelain or china thimbles basically just collectibles.
> 
> There are many with different designs and made in different countries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

also maybe rubbing needle on bar soap will make it easier to slide through the cloth.


dorfor said:


> Hadn't thought of pliers - got a project with lightweight canvas to do so will give it a try. My hands don't grasp so well any more.


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

I had a sewing teacher that insisted we use a thimble. If we did not we automatically failed the class. That was over 60 years ago. Now they do not teach sewing in the public schools.so sad


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> My metal silver thimble has a recessed bumpy end. It keeps the needle from sliding off the thimble. Can't imagine why someone would be taught to use the side of a thimble. Looks like the needle would be more apt to slide off the thimble doing it that way.


I do tailoring on leather garments, mostly. And I do use a thimble when I am doing hand sewing. But the ones I use are the tailor's thimbles; they have open tops. The middle finger is bent, and the side of the thimble pushes the needle thru. (I have been known to use a pliers when I must push a needle thru leather -- as to sew on a button.) Have also put thimble on ring finger, but also used the side. Thimbles, like knitting methods, are a matter of choice.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess if you are using a tailors thimble, (have no idea as I've never seen one)you would push with the side of it. I was talking about a regular sewing needle. You always push from the end of it. Ones that have never used a thimble and use pliers to pull their needle thru. heavy fabrics just don't know how much easier it is if they had learned to use a thimble. 
I speak from experience so I do know a little about it. 
Not disagreeing with anyone, but just stating how I feel about when I did a lot of hand sewing before I was taught to use a thimble and now with a thimble. I could not do without one now.


----------



## dikig (Dec 29, 2013)

yorkie1 said:


> Can't imagine why someone would be taught to use the side of a thimble. Looks like the needle would be more apt to slide off the thimble doing it that way.


Pretend to, or actually hold a needle in your fingers. As you do
that and pretend to take a stitch, what is the *natural* position 
of your middle finger? More often than not, the needle eye is 
already resting against the side of the thimble. Follow thru
completing the stitch and it's all done in *one* fluid motion.

That's *why* people, especially those with any background in
real tailoring, are taught to use the side of a thimble.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have had no background in "real tailoring" but many, many years in sewing. When I have a thimble on my middle finger and pick up a needle, put it into the fabric my middle finger just naturally bends and the top of the thimble is against the eye of the needle. 
Therefore it is just the way a person is taught. No right or wrong way. Just do it the way your teacher or whomever has taught you.
Your way is right for you and mine is right for me.


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

There are bumps on the sides of the top-less thimble that catch the back side of the needle. No sliding off. Holding it this way, and pushing thru the fabric does make for a faster stitching job -- if I am doing a simple hem. Can put many stitches on the needle before pulling the thread thru. And, yes, they are also sized.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I make several running stitches on my needle before I push the needle thru with the top of my thimble. 
To me it looks and sounds like both ways you get the same job done. Just do it the way that it's the easiest for you.


----------

